# Does Bacterial Overgrowth Play a Role in IBS?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIDoes Bacterial Overgrowth Play a Role in IBS?Bacterial Overgrowth & IBS: Too Soon To Tellhttp://www.gastro.org/wmspage.cfm?parm1=1703


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

> quoteoes Bacterial Overgrowth Play a Role in IBS?


They changed the linkhttp://www.gastro.org/wmspage.cfm?parm1=2721


----------

